# Talyn's growing up!



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

She looks amazing! What a cutie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

holy bum! man when her withers catch up to her bootylicious butt and you get her started under saddle shes going to be stellar!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Neck or no neck, she's still so pretty!! ;-)


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup, definitely see the difference when that neck drops! She's turning into a horse now! Lovely and shiny!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks all .

Good news is, she should grow up to be level, not downhill. None of the rest of her little inbred herd was downhill so I guess that's a plus :lol:.

Now that she's actually growing and starting to look nice, I want her to be 3 already LOL.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love her coloring! She looks like a very kind filly!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am not a fan if blue eyes, they scare me! But I love hers. I think it has to do with her being a bay and not white or light colored. I have never seen blue eyes on a bay before, they are awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She is looking amazing! Just give her time on that neck, Henny is finally growing into his and it looks so nice right now when that wasn't the case just a couple months ago!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

she is looking Great!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such pretty eyes <3


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Awh she is growing up! so cute. How old is she now?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MsLady, I'm normally not a fan of blue eyes either when they are surrounded by white skin or if they have a white sclera, they just never look nice that way. I like them surrounded by dark hair like hers. Much more striking.


Thanks guys . I'm really proud of what she's turning into.

Barrelbeginner, she's 17 months old:shock:. Time flies LOL


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I do believe its time for an update


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a good point!!!

I don't have any that are too terribly new as she's turned back out in the big pasture right now. So, these are about a month old...taken 10/14.

She and Dobe were both way down in the pasture so instead of leading them both back up, I hopped on Dobe and ponied her. Her first time being ponied and she did great.


When we stopped up at the gate, before I got off to open it, I fiddled with her a little, resting my leg on her back.


She was unimpressed LOL







Let her walk around for a minute with my way-too-big bareback pad on her. This is the first time she didn't try to buck it off, so I guess that's a plus LOL.




And, I got some "family" pictures of her and her 3 older "brothers" :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Taz in the second group pic being the "über goober big brother" (incidentally, that's what my best friend calls my boyfriend :lol: ).

Talyn looks great! Her neck doesn't look all that bad when she's not walking around like a giraffe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

aw she's adorable!
I love laid back babies


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just love her. Well all of your horses really. The last few pictures are perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Love those group shots!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh, she's growing up and looking good.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

She's so cute!

The group photos...I can only think 'welcome to the blaze club!'


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Drafty, I know, right?! Now if I can just teach her how to keep nice and level and collected under saddle, she'll be set LOL. And Taz is definitely the goober big bro LOL.

_If _she ever gets big enough to ride:shock:. I sticked her the other day and she's standing, I think, 13.1 or 13.2 (can't really remember). It seems so strange and she seems so tiny but then I remember I'm comparing her to my only other youngster experiences....Rafe and Taz. Both of them had outgrown Dobe by the time they were her age:lol:.

Chokolate, LOL, funny enough, other than Bessie, these are the only horses of mine who have any substantial facial white. Most the rest have a small star or a few little white hairs. Seems like I got a herd of "all or nothing".


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Cute  She's looking nice. I went to look at your horses to see which one Taz was since he was mentioned as a horse in the group shots and HOLY MOLY do you have a ton of horses! :shock:


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's SUPER pretty. I LOVE her eyes, and those group shots are really cute .


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

She's such a cutie! I can't wait to see how she grows into herself.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

So do we get any new updates?


----------

